# The Bell Tree Fire Festival Voting has begun!



## Justin (Aug 31, 2015)

The first of three The Bell Tree Fire Festival contests has opened for public voting now! Throw in your vote in the hotly contested Art Drawing Contest by heading over there right now, the entries are quite simply phenomenal and incredibly varied. 


*


CLICK HERE TO VOTE IN THE ART DRAWING CONTEST!*​
Look for the other two contests to come out in the next few days hopefully. Go bug their hosts!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2015)

Uh Justin.... the banner says Vote in the TBT Fire *Fesrival* Art Drawing Contest Now Open!  XD.....

Voted though.  Thanks for letting us know 

EDIT: Nvm, you fixed it.  ^^

EDIT: Time to go bug those hosts now.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 3, 2015)

Um, just a quick question. Do you know when the other two contest voting threads will be put up?


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> Um, just a quick question. Do you know when the other two contest voting threads will be put up?



Writing should be going up later today!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Yay!  Thank you, Justin.


----------



## Justin (Sep 4, 2015)

The voting for the writing contest has begun!


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 5, 2015)

i vote kanye


----------



## SockHead (Sep 8, 2015)

#FeelTheBurn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

SockHead said:


> #FeelTheBurn



while getting hit by a guitar


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> while getting hit by a guitar



u wot m8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

Dilute said:


> u wot m8



Lewl, never watched FLCL?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Naah. I barely watch anything.


----------

